# 2008 31rqs-le



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

We picked up our new 31rqs-le yesterday. We looked at many different trailers and considered a 5th wheel as well, it came down to having a space for the growing kids (and sometimes their friends), a walk around queen bed, and finally how well it fits next to our house. The 31rqs fit our requirements best. We bought it from Holman and had them meet us in Atlanta for delivery. Wow it's a long trailer and took a little while to adjust to the size when making corners and other maneuvering. The Ram 2500 (big red) pulled the new rig very well, although their is no doubt the Cummins is working more compared to the 23rs we used to pull. Here are a few pictures:


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Jon on the new TT
Looks great









Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

She's Beautiful!!!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

WOW that is awsome!!! I Want an electric awning! And i like the new tv setup.!


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Man that thing is HUGE!

Congratulations.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Very Nice !! You will love it !!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice, I love that floor plan, and the special "LE" edition, but a 35 foot bumper-pull scares me!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice Jon. I think you made a good choice. I know you and the family will be very comfortable in that 31 footer. Can't wait to see it at Moonshine Creek next month.

Leon


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Nice pics Jon!









Can't wait to see you squeeze that 31RQS into site #20 at Moonshine Creek.









Bob


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> Can't wait to see you squeeze that 31RQS into site #20 at Moonshine Creek.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bob, we will get everybody there watching and make Jon that more nervous.









Leon


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That's a real nice camper.

I noticed the diamond plate on the front. I think you were the one who first showed me what it looks like. Did it come with it or did you have them add it?


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Congrats on the New TT and enjoy









Ed


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Very nice!!. To bad they only offer the LE on the two larger units. Despite the issues we have had with our 27RLS we would likely consider upgrading to the 30RLS if these same options were available on it. Must be to prop up sales on the two larger Sidney units.

Rick


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

campmg said:


> That's a real nice camper.
> 
> I noticed the diamond plate on the front. I think you were the one who first showed me what it looks like. Did it come with it or did you have them add it?


They come that way from the factory.... Here is my 2008 32BHDS.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Awsome! Is that one of the models they're offering with the upgraded stuff? Aluminum wheels, flat screen, etc..

Very nice. Congrats


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> Can't wait to see you squeeze that 31RQS into site #20 at Moonshine Creek.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bob, we will get everybody there watching and make Jon that more nervous.









Leon








[/quote]

Well I talked to the moonshine folks, they actually went to measure the site and it won't fit where they had me (it was not site 20







) and they are moving us somewhere else. As Sayonara said the diamond plate is now standard equipment. I have a few mods to do before the first trip -Quckie flush is in the garage waiting to be installed. I already noticed the AC was leaking air into the ceiling - had some fun yesterday with foil tape fixing a poor air conditioner installation. I hope to camp a weekend before going to moonshine. I guess we should check the heater to make sure it works before heading up there


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Very nice trailer! It is a lonnnnggg trailer! I think your going to love it!









Mark


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome to the 31 RQS "club"!







We have a 2008, but not the LE edition. Nice upgrades! Did the flat screen come with it or did you have to purchase it? I will have to start saving the "birthday" money and save up for a new set of rims. I like the shiny stuff!

azthroop


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice trailer! You're gonna love that floorplan.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new trailer. Sweeeeeeeeeeet

Thor


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

azthroop said:


> I will have to start saving the "birthday" money and save up for a new set of rims. I like the shiny stuff!
> 
> azthroop


im actually waiting on a call back from our dealer on the cost of the al wheels. they initially said they did not think the price was that bad....


----------

